# ROOFING



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>EXCEL ROOFING, INC.









ALL TYPES ROOFING AND REPAIRS - 30 YEARS EXPERIENCE

PROFESSIONAL - LOCAL / LILLIAN, AL

FULLY INSURED - LICENSED- FREE ESTIMATES - ALL WORK GUARANTEED

REFERENCES AVAILABLE

NOW ACCEPTING: VISA/MC/DISCOVER

(251) 962-3338 (ofc)

(251) 609-7682 (cell)

[email protected] 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

